# My CR123 Collection - duw!!



## ACMarina (Mar 13, 2006)

So I had the camera out the other day and decided to take some snapshots of my CR123 lights, just for the heck of it. I don't have my Inova 24/7 in there, simply because it's loaded with my climbing gear and it had just been used, so it was still packed away. Everything else is there, though..

Here's just a general shot..







The Aleph siblings..






The Surefires..






The "Others"






Ohh, and I forgot the Mini-HID HAIII..






And what it looks like in my hand..






Thanks for looking!!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 13, 2006)

The MiniHID is nice isnt it??

I love mine, that HAIII is nice!!


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 13, 2006)

I dream about it at night


----------



## antc_tw2002 (Mar 14, 2006)

My *gold CNC* & *Groovy*:


----------



## yaesumofo (Mar 14, 2006)

Here is a pile of some of mine.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Kryosphinx (Mar 14, 2006)

Aww... the families are all huddled nice and cozy together!

I didn't know the "Others" were cheerleaders...


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 14, 2006)

Kryosphinx said:


> Aww... the families are all huddled nice and cozy together!
> 
> I didn't know the "Others" were cheerleaders...


 That's Flash-Henge!


----------

